# Coming up with a business name is so hard!!!



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm wanting to have a crack at selling my collars and leads online as well as taking it to craft markets and such, but I need a name for my brand/business and it's just proving so difficult!
I want something relatively short and catchy but not cliche/cheap sounding, as it needs to fit in with the likes of notonthehighstreet and etsy sellers.
Was wondering if I could fish for words or phrases from you guys to give me a better chance at coming up with something?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

So far I've managed:

NuggetPug
QuickBrownFox

and also more 'grown up' sounding names like

Moda Canina or Bella Canino (stylish dog or beautiful dog in italian)


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Pug Nugget
Pug-E-Nuff
Chicamutt
Dog-E-Style
Chica9
Klass-E-K9
Woof-E-Wear
A Woof Of Approval
Luffly Wuffly


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hmmm still edging towards NuggetPug, but unfortunately getting conflicted feedback on fb...one friend suggested 'Take the Lead' which, as good as it is, it's a little cliche for what I'm looking for, and it confines me to leads and collars, which I have planned as only the beginning.

A couple of fb friends (one has a family dog, the other a non-dog person) are insisting there's absolutely no point to either Quick Brown Fox nor NuggetPug as they do not make you think of dog collars straight away...that's not the point, or am I missing theirs? Do people _need_ a cliche to get the idea of what my business is about?

I'm trying to create a unique, quirky, quality brand and 'Take the Lead' just sounds rather anonymous, pedestrian and cheap to me. Ugh I don't know...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I don't like "Take the lead" - I think it sounds trite. 
Not keen on Nuggetpug - doesn't suggest anything to me.

What about Quick Brown Dog, rather than fox? You could get a very nice, very simple logo - maybe a silhouette of a leaping dog (perhaps jumping over a sleeping fox)? To me this certainly suggests dog-related items, but is subtle enough to be intriguing.

I like both your Italian names, but be careful of spelling/meaning.

Moda Canina is canine fashion, which works well.

"Bella Canina" would be beautiful canine. Beautiful dog would be "Bello Cane" I think.

(I have to admit my Italian is basic, and I'm probably splitting hairs here, but if you want to show that your business is top notch you need to be careful of the little things - it shows attention to detail. Do you know any Italian speakers who could check this for you? As I say, I only know a little and I may be wrong.) 

However both of your Italian ideas suggest doggy fashion, which is fine if thats what you are aiming at, but if you want the working/sporty dog market as well, at least at this stage, I think Quick Brown Dog, or something like it would be better. (But search all of these online to see if anyone is already using them.)

Have to admit - I really like Quick Brown Dog - it isn't too gimmicky, and it leaves you room to manoeuvre if you expand into other dog products and accessories - or even people accessories. It would be a name and logo that would look good on your own tee-shirt at markets etc (Sorry - in my mind's eye I have designed a logo - a sleeping brown fox against a green hill, with a merry dog leaping above it. Probably not what you are after at all!). It's also a name that people would remember easily - and even if they got it wrong, and asked for "Quick brown fox" stuff, you would be easy to find and if you sold your stuff in other shops, your stockists would know who they meant.

best of luck with your venture anyway. Hope you do really well.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for you reply, after some deliberation with the OH and housemates, it sounds like Quick Brown Dog is a right winner  I really like the idea of it being just doggy enough without sounding gimmicky, and I can really work on some solid branding for it as well  I'm really keen on getting a Facebook up and running at least so I can try and build up some interest in the run-up to Christmas!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want to get found in search engines, you need a domain name which reflect what you do. Nobody goes searching for Quick Brown Dog; they do go searching for dog collars.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I understand that newfie, but I plan on going ahead starting local and spreading the word via word of mouth and friends of friends of friends etc on facebook, and moving onto craft markets as well. I'm going to be putting myself on the likes of etsy and notonthehighstreet too where I can tag myself and my products under dog collars etc rather than my own domain where I probably would disappear


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Can I just say that I think you came up with some brilliant names to start off with - getting those ideas is the hard bit; the rest is just tweaking, and somethings it just needs a fresh pair of eyes.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Argent said:


> I understand that newfie, but I plan on going ahead starting local and spreading the word via word of mouth and friends of friends of friends etc on facebook, and moving onto craft markets as well. I'm going to be putting myself on the likes of etsy and notonthehighstreet too where I can tag myself and my products under dog collars etc rather than my own domain where I probably would disappear


Well, if you are planning on doing stuff big enough for newfies, when you get your website, let me know and I will put a link on my newfie website. I get more hits in the States than England, but still it is a presence which Google notices and brings you higher up the search engine. I get about 250 hits a day on that site.


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

I love quick brown dog! Don't worry about being found on google, the name is just a part of the google algorithm in your ranking 

If you need someone to design a logo for you I can recommend Logo Plaza. They did mine and were really helpful. I think it was about £60 which is cheap but I went with them because they did multiple revisions so I could really tweak the logo to exactly how I wanted it. 

When your etsy shop is up and running post a link, I'd love to follow you


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Well, if you are planning on doing stuff big enough for newfies, when you get your website, let me know and I will put a link on my newfie website. I get more hits in the States than England, but still it is a presence which Google notices and brings you higher up the search engine. I get about 250 hits a day on that site.


Newf, you are a gem, thank you!!!


----------

